# Decent  Mouse for Excel use



## John Watkins (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi

any favourites amongst you on what keyboard and mouse to use? I prefer wireless 

Mouse wise this looks good

Logitech G700

Logitech G700 Review | Everything USB

It has one of those ultra fast scrolling wheels when you do not want ratchet and one item I found useful, the left and right scroll. Whereby you lean against that scroll wheel, left or right, and the excel page moves.

Also whilst its Wireless, the review mentioned 

"better yet, you can continue to use this mouse as the battery recharges  by simply plugging in the included USB cable and running it in wired  mode."

It also has programmable buttons, that you can use for ESC,Enter, and backspace for example, which lets one do a lot of things one-handed or  do them more quickly than by moving the mouse and pointing.

What do people out there use or recommend. What other features are worth looking at.


----------



## Domski (Nov 11, 2013)

I hardly ever touch my mouse when using Excel as am far quicker using the keyboard. It actually bothers me when I have to.

Dom


----------



## XOR LX (Nov 11, 2013)

Ditto. If you're looking to maximise your proficiency in Excel (I assume this is your desire as otherwise surely any old mouse would do), then it may be worth thinking more in terms of mastering the keyboard and its shortcuts. 

Just as the previous poster, there are only a few rare occasions (generally when working with objects) when I have to resort to using the mouse.

Regards


----------



## John Watkins (Nov 11, 2013)

XOR LX said:


> Ditto. If you're looking to maximise your proficiency in Excel (I assume this is your desire as otherwise surely any old mouse would do), then it may be worth thinking more in terms of mastering the keyboard and its shortcuts.
> 
> Just as the previous poster, there are only a few rare occasions (generally when working with objects) when I have to resort to using the mouse.
> 
> Regards



Hi, thanks for the reply, okay, well I found the horizontal scrolling handy on a Logitech I currently have, but as for thinking about programming one of those fancy gaming mice with multiple buttons - with shortcuts.  Your saying the keyboard itself is much faster.


----------



## xenou (Nov 11, 2013)

I taught myself a new keyboard shortcut per week for several months (years back).  And created a few of my own.  I honestly don't even know where some menu items are in Excel.


----------



## XOR LX (Nov 11, 2013)

"_I honestly don't even know where some menu items are in Excel_"

Me neither!

Actually, for me, it's more to do with the fact that, whllst I can store and access dozens of 2-, 3- or 4-letter keystroke combinations to memory, ask me to tell you which icon on the toolbar represents which feature and I'll be at a complete loss. (Not only do I not 'see' how they represent the intended function, I don't seem to be able to fix them to memory, even after several attempts.)

Which is why, for me, the whole Windows movements towards 'apps', icons, etc. is a bit of a nightmare. Still, as long as there remains a logical, 'iconless' means of navigating with the keyboard I'll remain happy...

Regards


----------



## John Watkins (Nov 11, 2013)

XOR LX said:


> "_I honestly don't even know where some menu items are in Excel_"
> 
> Me neither!
> 
> ...


Whilst your talking keyboards then, ditto with my other thread, do you recommend any particular keyboard? are those mechanical keyboards better?  I note in the gaming world there are endless discussions over what mice, what keyboard, what key switches etc. Does it help here do you think?


----------



## XOR LX (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually I imagine it would to a certain extent, and it's something I never really consider, though perhaps should. 

I generally use a laptop, and I guess the one thing which that offers me in terms of keyboard use is the very little depression of keys required (if on occasion I have to switch to a PC - with a keyboard where you have to depress each key about half a centimetre - then I quickly get frustrated). 

I imagine if I looked about a bit (as you are obviously) I could find something similar and most likely better - I guess I'm just a bit idle when it comes to optimising my hardware set-up. Sorry! Hope somebody else can offer you a few more tips on that front.

Regards


----------



## Domski (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm opposite and dislike using a laptop keyboard. I use a desktop at work so that is what I'm most used to and at home if I'm using my laptop for anything more than a quick browse of t'interweb then I connect a wireless keyboard and mouse.

I find most desktop kaybpards perfectly fine for what I want.

Dom


----------



## RoryA (Nov 12, 2013)

Domski said:


> I find most desktop *kaybpards* perfectly fine for what I want.



Except typing.


----------



## John Watkins (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi

any favourites amongst you on what keyboard and mouse to use? I prefer wireless 

Mouse wise this looks good

Logitech G700

Logitech G700 Review | Everything USB

It has one of those ultra fast scrolling wheels when you do not want ratchet and one item I found useful, the left and right scroll. Whereby you lean against that scroll wheel, left or right, and the excel page moves.

Also whilst its Wireless, the review mentioned 

"better yet, you can continue to use this mouse as the battery recharges  by simply plugging in the included USB cable and running it in wired  mode."

It also has programmable buttons, that you can use for ESC,Enter, and backspace for example, which lets one do a lot of things one-handed or  do them more quickly than by moving the mouse and pointing.

What do people out there use or recommend. What other features are worth looking at.


----------



## XOR LX (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Domski (Nov 13, 2013)

Shut it Rpry!


----------

